# Smiths Clockworks,Derby.



## johno23 (Oct 30, 2011)

The old Clockworks in Derby has seen many historical comings and goings over its history.It was once a residential house and has hosted some great people in its time such as Erasmus Darwin and the inventor Benjamin Franklin.It later became a clock works for the worldwide renowned clockmakers John Smith and Sons in 1856.


John Smith and Sons are still very much in existence,but operating from much more modern premises on a nearby industrial estate.

Unfortunately when Smiths moved out the buildings were left empty and decaying for over a decade and for some unknown reason the large workshops at the rear were demolished,leaving just the main buildings.

In 2001 the place was bought by a developer from London Mr Joseph De Winter for £347,000 and although nothing definite has been announced, apparently applications have been lodged to do something constructive with it.

In more recent times, the place has been occupied by "squatters",I use that term very loosely indeed as they are not your normal squatters.They have done a lot of work to tidy up the buildings and yards.They have also done basic repairs to stop its decay and make it more habitable.They have also turned the rear yards into a productive garden.

Homage has been paid to its former residents by various artworks.One point to note is that they operate totally "off the grid"as they put it and do not draw electricity,gas or water from the mains.

They have held many social functions around the place to raise much needed funds to effect repairs which is commendable.

Anyway,one sunny Sunday recently,Team Johno set out on a general meander armed with all our usual exploring artillery and whilst passing this place we noticed that the garden was occupied and they were building an oven out of reclaimed bricks from the demolished workshops,so we thought that it would be rude not to ask,so we did.

After agreeing not to photograph "people", we were warmly welcomed and given an access all areas pass.
You could not wish to meet a nicer bunch of "squatters"anywhere.

Apologies for quality in some of the pictures due to a combination of light and (unknown at the time)faulty camera, which has now been consigned to history itself

Anyway on with the pics.





The frontage of the main buildings.




The rear showing many old features.




Period window shot from within the boardroom.




Old versus new,I know which I prefer to explore.




The old customer enquiries office,now full of wood and other materials.




Typical old doorlock.




Old ornate detail on the staircase.




Just had to do the cellars,my speciality




row after row of old racks in the cellars.




We found this very interesting old case in the cellars.




Its amazing how many people walked over this.




Frankenstein electrics




One of his lightswitches too.




Off up to the attic,we went.Note the writing on the inside of the door.




Part of the attic.




Original roof timbers in the attic.




Old retired attic workbench.




Equally retired old light/window shot,liking this




Typical decay in the attic,which is being addressed by the "squatters".

A very enjoyable three hour explore.Had quite a chat with the "squatters",very nice bunch of folks.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2011)

What a nice explore. Wonderful to hear how the 'residents' are doing something constructive with the building...it's stuff like this that gives me hope for us 99%! 
Cheers Johno...sorry to hear about your camera and hope you managed to replace it.


----------



## johno23 (Oct 30, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> What a nice explore. Wonderful to hear how the 'residents' are doing something constructive with the building...it's stuff like this that gives me hope for us 99%!
> Cheers Johno...sorry to hear about your camera and hope you managed to replace it.



Thanks Foxy,It restored my faith a little too,made a change from the normal demolition story.

Yes I replaced my poor old urbex battle weary camera with a better one, it was only a camera I know but I was sorry to see it go really as it had served me well on loads of explores


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2011)

johno23 said:


> ... it was only a camera I know but I was sorry to see it go really as it had served me well on loads of explores


I know that feeling. My old minolta, that I'd had for about twenty plus years, finally seized up a few weeks ago. It's still got a film inside that I can't get out!  Anyway, I've got a new minolta but not the same series. Took a bit of getting used to, and I still miss my old one, but it's better in some ways.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

What a great story and a cool explore. Nice one matey!


----------



## Drama Queen (Nov 5, 2011)

Great post you got some really awesome photos of the place.Shame about camera but at least you have a new one now which will serve you well.well done on getting round the place and thanks for the history


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2011)

What a lovely write up, and story.
I had a really similar experience with squatters:I really wanted to explore an old cinema, but couldn't find a non-destructive way in. One day squatters moved in, so I bravely knocked in the door (alone) and just asked. Like you they gave me AAA, but I used my ethics not to photograph their sleeping areas etc. So it's def worth asking, hats off to you. 
No need to apologise for those photographs, they're mint


----------



## johno23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals for the comments, etc,much appreciated

Makes the whole exploring thing a whole lot more enjoyable and worthwhile


----------



## midnight25 (Nov 12, 2011)

Enjoyed reading your post, good photos interesting write up


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2011)

Squatters are generally very nice people. They just like their parties.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 12, 2011)

krela said:


> Squatters are generally very nice people. They just like their parties.



They were a great bunch of friendly folks indeed and yes I think they have had a party or two there,mainly to raise a few bob to enable them to repair the old place which I thought was highly commendable.

One of our more unique explores


----------

